# Would you date/marry an anthro?



## download_a_flareon (Apr 12, 2014)

would you date or marry an anthro if they really existed irl?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 12, 2014)

Well duh.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 12, 2014)

Well they're called _waifus_ for a reason.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 12, 2014)

The answer for that from me is no.
The art is cool, but that is enough for me. Y'see, I'd never liked the idea of them really existing among us. Sometimes it's simple things, like shedding fur everywhere fur example. Not to mention it'd just feel a little too.. odd to date a different species.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 12, 2014)

Unless i was an anthro myself it would be too much like cuddling up to a pet, human x anthro's kinda creepy.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 12, 2014)

Lol, I can just imagine it....

Our families would hate each other and going to see relatives on the holidays would be terrible. 
The bathroom would be covered in fur. I couldn't take that personally.
Going out in public and dealing with the staring.
Changing you diet or habits depending on what kind of anthro it is. 
Trying to convince the insurance company that your spouse counts as an individual and not a pet. 
The questionable and rather strange notion of having kids. 

Me personally probably not. But we could be friends and junk.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, if you truly love them, it doesn't matter what they look like. But it just seems so awkward.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Lol, I can just imagine it....
> 
> Our families would hate each other and going to see relatives on the holidays would be terrible.
> The bathroom would be covered in fur. I couldn't take that personally.
> ...


That, and your marriage would be ALL over the news.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 12, 2014)

Who needs to marry them if your just going to bang the furry critter? :V

Id imagine you'll get an awkward looks at marriage counseling.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 12, 2014)

Im already murried to another fur so yeah.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 12, 2014)

Marriage is overrated. This question seems pretty redundant. This is a fandom based on anthropomorphic characters so chances are most people who say yes have a bias that comes from an idea locked in fantasy. If this actually existed, the fandom wouldn't exist and the issue would probably be on the same level as interracial marriage/relationships, in other words seen as odd by some but largely socially acceptable.


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Apr 12, 2014)

If I am willing to date an anthro, then you sure as hell bet that I can marry one.  I mean, if I love her, then I would have no problem marrying her, no matter what race.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 12, 2014)

If I were also an anthro, yes, otherwise, no.


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 12, 2014)

Ohyoupokedme said:


> If I am willing to date an anthro, then you sure as hell bet that I can marry one.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TheRH100 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well I would be married to an anthro, if our families hated the fact that we're being severely interspecies, I would have every right to call out about racism, and racism has absolutely no room in our society so yeah.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 13, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Marriage is overrated. This question seems pretty redundant. This is a fandom based on anthropomorphic characters so chances are most people who say yes have a bias that comes from an idea locked in fantasy. If this actually existed, the fandom wouldn't exist and the issue would probably be on the same level as interracial marriage/relationships, in other words seen as odd by some but largely socially acceptable.



Wow, I agree with DeCatt on something! What an occurrence! (You never hear about the times I disagree with DeCatt because I keep my mouth shut. He scary.)


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 13, 2014)

I wouldn't be opposed to the idea of a lifelong mate in an anthro, if perhaps it was a canine or feline.
Luxurious fur to snuggle into, FTW!


----------



## Hewge (Apr 13, 2014)

Boy, would I!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 13, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Boy, would I!


Your avatar atm tells me all I need know!
Btw, my phone has a LifeProof case on it, do your worst water weasel scum!


----------



## Antronach (Apr 13, 2014)

Not really, if only because I wouldn't date/marry to begin with. Besides, wouldn't sex cause a whole bunch of problems?


----------



## Sar (Apr 13, 2014)

aaaand the next thread you will post is probably "Would you adopt/conceive an anthro?"


----------



## Antronach (Apr 13, 2014)

A bagworm knock up a chick; chick gets eaten from the inside out by the children; chick has the best orgasm ever cause it's her fetish obviously.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 13, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> (You never hear about the times I disagree with DeCatt because I keep my mouth shut. He scary.)



I watch you while you sleep.


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Apr 13, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> I watch you while you sleep.



OK, where did this conversation just end up at?


----------



## Kitsune134 (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, I would marry a fox anthro because I like how they're designed: elegant and seductive in appearance, but kind and loving emotionally. Also, the kitsune are known for being good housewives.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 13, 2014)

Kitsune134 said:


> Also, the kitsune are known for being good housewives.



Wait, what?


----------



## CallMeCactus (Apr 13, 2014)

No,  because no.


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Apr 13, 2014)

CallMeCactus said:


> No,  because no.



Reason: Because Reason

Nobody can argue with reason.


----------



## Antronach (Apr 13, 2014)

Kitsune134 said:


> Yes, I would marry a fox anthro because I like how they're designed: elegant and seductive in appearance, but kind and loving emotionally. Also, the kitsune are known for being good housewives.



Wow you're really fuckin' picky with your sluts, aren't you? :V


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 13, 2014)

CallMeCactus said:


> No,  because no.











DeCatt said:


> I watch you while you sleep.



I pretended not to notice because I didn't want you to stop. I need the attention. =[


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 14, 2014)

Antronach said:


> Wow you're really fuckin' picky with your sluts, aren't you? :V


Nah, Kitsune just knows exactly what he(?) wants. Kinda like how my preference is to curl up with a Khajiit from the Elder Scrolls series.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 14, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Nah, Kitsune just knows exactly what he(?) wants. Kinda like how my preference is to curl up with a Khajiit from the Elder Scrolls series.



Tell me your secrets, how do I get Khajiit waifu (preferably Katia)?


----------



## pheonix (Apr 14, 2014)

I wouldn't marry under any circumstance. It just makes everything a lot more complicated then it needs to be. If we're talking about leaving the paperwork and government out, I'm down for a shindig for love.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 15, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Tell me your secrets, how do I get Khajiit waifu (preferably Katia)?


Well, in the game, Khajiit are the only race you can't marry. You might be able to force it using a console command in the PC version, but that might get things really buggy.
Your best hope is downloading a romance mod or something to that effect.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 15, 2014)

Only for the honeymoon. :3


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 15, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Well, in the game, Khajiit are the only race you can't marry. You might be able to force it using a console command in the PC version, but that might get things really buggy.
> Your best hope is downloading a romance mod or something to that effect.



Wait, a game? I was hoping you had some trans dimensional portal stuff happening.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 15, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Wait, a game? I was hoping you had some trans dimensional portal stuff happening.


If portals actually did exist, I would be busy banging a Khajiit instead of being on these forums right now.

If that was what you were hoping for, then sorry, I can't help you. =(


----------



## dawgz (Apr 15, 2014)

I guess this is pretty much in line of whether or not you'd be one if you could.  My answer is pretty much hell yeah, as I'd push the damn button or swallow the magic DNA reprogramming pill to become one myself.


----------



## Xevvy (Apr 15, 2014)

This is FA. What kind of answer did you expect?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 15, 2014)

Xevvy said:


> This is FA. What kind of answer did you expect?



I'm surprised that it's an almost unanimous no/would have to be an anthro too in comments.

I feel a little gross now D=


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeeeee (but it'd be weird because it's technically bestiality but they're close enough to human for it not to be but really if there was an anthro i would totally get naughty please don't hurt me)


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 15, 2014)

If I were single and met an anthro, you would never hear from me again!!!!!!!!! permanent honeymoon!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 15, 2014)

I always imagined (while in fangirl mode) that we'd have to get in pretty darn long queue - for a lot of anthro characters, anyhow. Any popular fursona/OC would probably have people flocking them ten rows back for the chance to hook up with them if they were real.

What makes us think that they'd make a beeline for us over anyone else? I like to imagine, but it's not like I'd have a chance under normal circumstances.


----------



## Benji (Apr 15, 2014)

YES.  I would never be able to stop cuddling.  No shame either.


----------



## Ssilversmith (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah. Sure. As long as it's not puppy love ( ba dum dish ) shedding wouldn't bother me. My dogs do that already. Doubt my parents would care. Both are nerds and keen on the idea of discovering new and intelligent being. I already sleep with a super fuzzy blanket so the thought of holding a fuzzy furry person kinda intrigues me.


----------



## Koenigstiger (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm not sure really. Think of all the consequences; what if he/she has a much longer or shorter life span than a normal human? Would your children, if you could have any, come out as malformed freaks? Would you doom your relationship to failure because of a general lack of public acceptance? 

On the positive side though, it could be a very interesting relationship with many new things to learn about on both sides. Oh and lets admit it, we all imagine anthros as perfections of beauty or sexuality, so there's that going for it too.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 17, 2014)

Koenigstinger said:
			
		

> Oh and lets admit it, we all imagine anthros as perfections of beauty or sexuality, so there's that going for it too.



Makes me imagine that pretty much the only thing many of us fur-lovers would do with an anthro spouse is bang 'em all through the night and with all spare time available in the day.
I know I wouldn't really mind doing that...


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll be the guy who shoe horns legislation banning such things.


----------



## Aulendra (Apr 17, 2014)

Voted no, but that's because I'm interpreting the question as if they're anthro and I'm human. It would just be too weird.
If I was an anthro too? Sure why not


----------



## Tica (Apr 17, 2014)

I bet RL anthros would look like this tho': http://www.snopes.com/photos/arts/graphics/humandog.jpg


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't really know.
If they're sentient and have the body structure (for the most part) of a human, maybe.

It'd be weird though.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2014)

Eh I have a thing for all sentient/sapient species.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 18, 2014)

Aulendra said:


> Voted no, but that's because I'm interpreting the question as if they're anthro and I'm human. It would just be too weird.
> If I was an anthro too? Sure why not


I can understand where you're coming from with that one. The animalistic characteristics of the other individual would carry with it a slightly beastial undertone, which can be very off-putting to some.

Oh and Tica? That link of yours is broken, I'm getting an error message.


----------



## Tica (Apr 18, 2014)

here, try this one: http://www.hoax-slayer.com/images/half-pig.jpg

honestly, if animal-people really did exist, they wouldn't look like fursuiters, that's for sure.


----------



## Day Coydog (Apr 18, 2014)

I couldn't say it would be much different to marrying human-like extraterrestrial, which I would also be okay with as long as the intelligence level is high enough I see no problem.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd have to say I would. My passion for animals was soaring before, but now that I've interacted amongst the random for a few months I'd most certainly date and marry one of the fluffykin. Of course based on personality and species (I like some animals more than others, ie cats > horses). Of course its pretty typical I'd marry one of my own female characters, but in a general furry world I'd prefer housecats, wolves, or foxes.


----------



## Belluavir (Apr 19, 2014)

I'd definately fuck one but what if he's like... an asshole? I don't want to marry some douchebag even if he does have has a big delicious doggy bone. 

And I'm taken besides that.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2014)

Well if you divide romantic from sexual, my criteria for each are independent...
Many things would be in the air really. as scent is a big turn off if a lover smelled like wet fur....


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 19, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Well if you divide romantic from sexual, my criteria for each are independent...
> Many things would be in the air really. as scent is a big turn off if a lover smelled like wet fur....


Thats something I could and would get used to. Gimmie dat fluff


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 19, 2014)

Tica said:


> here, try this one: http://www.hoax-slayer.com/images/half-pig.jpg
> 
> honestly, if animal-people really did exist, they wouldn't look like fursuiters, that's for sure.



Doesn't matter, had sex.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 19, 2014)

You know, Jack might be onto something. Depending on your goals for your anthro partner -- a meaningful romance or passionate/furious lovemaking -- the kind of partner could change drastically.
For example, I'd prefer the former with a tigress or lioness, but the latter with a she-wolf.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah, because shedding all over my lunch, unf.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 19, 2014)

Why do people always think shedding would be a problem? These people would be bathing daily, combing and covering most of their body in clothes. Chances of hair just randomly falling off seems very unlikely.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 19, 2014)

Plus the anthro might not necessarily be a fluffy one.

I prefer dragons and shizz myself. But, I guess there's a load more domestic problems to be had there, like horns ripping sofa fabric and stuff, smoke breath setting off fire alarms, etc.

Has there been a thread yet on discussing the domestic issues with living with an anthro?


----------



## Benji (Apr 19, 2014)

I think there would be a payoff for putting up with some torn sofa cushions...just saying.  They could roast all your enemies in one breath.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 19, 2014)

Benji said:


> I think there would be a payoff for putting up with some torn sofa cushions...just saying.  They could roast all your enemies in one breath.



I don't think anyone would mess with you in the first place if you were banging a dragon ^.^


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 20, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:
			
		

> I prefer dragons and shizz myself. But, I guess there's a load more domestic problems to be had there, like horns ripping sofa fabric and stuff, smoke breath setting off fire alarms, etc.



Finally, someone that recognizes the beauty of a scaly hide! You make me want to hug you now.

Depending on the horn style, it may not be an issue (like with rear-swept ones, such as my own). Plus, not all dragons breathe fire (again, such as myself).
Other things are way more important than either of those, though: if you get in bed with a dragon, prepare to become its bitch all night long. >


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 20, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Finally, someone that recognizes the beauty of a scaly hide! You make me want to hug you now.
> 
> Depending on the horn style, it may not be an issue (like with rear-swept ones, such as my own). Plus, not all dragons breathe fire (again, such as myself).
> Other things are way more important than either of those, though: if you get in bed with a dragon, prepare to become its bitch all night long. >



Yes this is true, it's all about peoples' individual idea of what the anthro is like, and dragons particularly are so subjective.

I said those things based off the generally-accepted idea of a Western - if it was one of my mammal-dragons it wouldn't be a problem either (small horns, no fire).

Lol yes you do bring up a good point there. I guess some things are worth a few minor domestic problems for ^.^


----------



## spanglish (Apr 20, 2014)

Stroke me bby


----------



## Tica (Apr 20, 2014)

real life furries


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 21, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:
			
		

> Lol yes you do bring up a good point there. I guess some things are worth a few minor domestic problems for ^.^



The idea of being fiercely subjugated by a large scaly beast long into the night appeals to you?
Where have you been all my life? <3

@ spanglish
My god... where's the eye bleach when you need it?


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 21, 2014)

Tica said:


> real life furries



Oh murr bby


----------



## Queen-Cheetah93 (Apr 21, 2014)

I would have to be an anthro too or no go.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 25, 2014)

To be honest, yes I would.  If they're sentient, then yeah, I really would.  It might look a bit strange but I reckon it would be amazing


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh hay one of these threads. I figured we were due for one.

I may be opposed. They would be mostly human, but that muzzle... how would you make out with that?


Also "Your fur clogged the shower drain again!!!"


----------



## Nekokami (May 31, 2014)

I definitely would! As long as they're quite humanoid.
I'd love snuggling up to one, and I bet they'd make good lovers...


----------



## Kimjoy (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah but only if I was anthro as well.


----------



## Tremodo (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm still undecided... mmm... 


I know! I'll ask Elisa Maza for some advice!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 3, 2014)

Only if such a thing was widely practiced, and if real anthros were attractive.


----------



## Suid (Mar 17, 2015)

They'd still be considered people, right?

No, actually, they probably wouldn't. In the beginning, at least.
D'still marry an anthro.


----------



## Filter (Mar 18, 2015)

Sure. If she's humanoid, I think she's attractive, and we're otherwise compatible, I'd be open to dating/marrying her. The same would apply to furs or space aliens as already applies to RL women.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 18, 2015)

Would an anthro marry a human?


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 18, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Would an anthro marry a human?



No. Too weird.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 18, 2015)

Sure!


----------



## FeralOne (Mar 18, 2015)

Not as a human, no. Would love to have one as a friend though.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 18, 2015)

Only as anthro myself.


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 18, 2015)

yes, but first id ask them if they were born one, or if they were made so, cuz if they were made i would gladly endure the process as well


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 18, 2015)

I know I already gave my 2 cents but I'm saying it again because I've got double the enthusiasm. I would still marry an anthro dragon.


----------



## Gator (Mar 18, 2015)

oh, absofuckinglutely.  and with previous partners being so damn hairy, i might as well have already done it.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 18, 2015)

I've roamed this thread before but I may as well restate the rest that I would definitely date and/or marry an anthro. My opinions have likely changed since then and if this were to ever happen I definitely feel like I would be a lot more confident in my decision to crush on a nice fluffy babe.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 18, 2015)

It would be everything you like about human relationships, except she is cuddly and warm, like hugging your pets. Hell fucking yes.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 18, 2015)

As I don't believe in marriage I sure would date one! But I know I'd be picky about species and whether they were more humanoid or not.


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 19, 2015)

Would absolutely give it a shot. T'would boil down to personalities by the end obvi. But an anthro would absolutely meet my physical criteria.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd do the top 3, but of course, only if I was one of my characters xP


----------



## toddf-alt (Mar 25, 2015)

>You will never have a cute lizard-woman wife who cuddles you for affection and body heat.


----------



## MintPanda-Chan (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes! Actually, funny thing I how I started taking interest in the fanbase: I am a HUGE J-rock fan. My favorite J-rock band is called D. In 2013, the band had pre-orders for their exclusive 10th Anniversary Treasure Box set. The box set came with 2 CD's of the band's greatest songs and a DVD with 10 of their greatest music videos, plus a whole bunch of extras including a "Making of" their at the time newest music video "Night-Ship 'D'" and other stuff such as the members hanging out and doing stuff. Anywho, one of those extra videos was of the vocalist Asagi in a cat suit calling himself "Nyasagi" (Nya is the Japanese onomatopoeia for the noise a cat makes just like meow is the English version) and he did a dance to 2 of his own songs. And Asagi is already my heart throb and I was wondering.... "I wonder if he's a furry or if he's doing this just for fun. If it he IS a furry, I'd go furry for him in a hot second." So there you go, yes I'd marry a furry, especially if it was him. <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 

And here's that video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5drS5ySq9I4


----------



## Shade_Winters (Mar 25, 2015)

Really, what's most important iis their personality.  I wouldn't really care what their race or specie is


----------



## VarghulfNox (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't see why not! I guess a lot depends on the personality and just what sort of anthro exactly.


----------



## Midori (Mar 25, 2015)

Probably if I liked them enough, just like any person! Yep this is a pretty boring answer.

Though all in all I am generally more visually attracted to anthros than humans. <<


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 26, 2015)

I would defenitly.
Why wouldnt I?
They are cute and nice and fluffy :3


----------



## Sylox (Mar 26, 2015)

If Brian from Family Guy were real...I'd marry him.


----------



## Scal3_Dragon (Mar 30, 2015)

I would for sure.


----------



## VintageLynx (Mar 30, 2015)

I say yes in theory but it might seem wrong when it came to kissing and I got muzzle instead of lips and I would not be able to groom their fur with my slobbery human tongue...
But as a best friend I could see it happening. Looking out for each other, going on adventures, some cool photos. Yes, that'd work. If they wanted a relationship would I say no? Hard to tell.


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Mar 30, 2015)

someone take me to the land where this can happen!!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 30, 2015)

I would_ wreck_ an anthro if they were cute.


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 31, 2015)

THE QUESTION WAS UNCLEAR. I thought this was dating another furry. Marry like...an...anthropomorphized animal? No. Fuck. Christ. No.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 31, 2015)

_On the next episode of my strange addiction.
_


----------



## Virgil (Apr 7, 2015)

I think it's a pretty redundant question, to be honest. If anthropomorphic animals existed, our answers might be different, and people who don't identify as Furries might even say yes, because the entire of concept of a "Furry" wouldn't exist as we know it, except perhaps to denote somebody who particularly liked people of that race, in the same way someone might say "He/she likes [Insert race here]" (Ok, I admit that it's a bit of a departure from human races, but you get the analogy). Even a person who says yes here (and you probably have a _little_ biased) might not be attracted to anthros in the real world. The entire dynamics of race and culture would be completely changed, because there would be more races. Might it in that circumstance offend anthros to say you wouldn't date/marry them just because they're anthros? People who originally say "No" could also end up meeting an anthro that they coincidentally fall in love with them on account of their personality, and there'd no doubt be bigots who would say that was wrong. 

There are so many factors that would go into this argument; how commonly does it occur, and how often did it occur historically? Do anthros tend to prefer other anthros? Would reproduction be possible? It's a question that's kind of impossible to answer without simply referring to a superficial gut instinct. For the record, though, I did vote yes, because I'm sure I'd be open to that possibility in such an alternate dimension, but I could never say for sure unless I lived in this hypothetical universe!


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

If I found them interesting and fell in love with them, I would eventually marry them, yes. I mean, love's love, right? Doesn't matter if we're different species at all. If it came to it, I would definitely marry one and treat them just like I would treat anyone else too.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 8, 2015)

Virgil said:


> I think it's a pretty redundant question, to be honest. If anthropomorphic animals existed, our answers might be different, and people who don't identify as Furries might even say yes, because the entire of concept of a "Furry" wouldn't exist as we know it, except perhaps to denote somebody who particularly liked people of that race, in the same way someone might say "He/she likes [Insert race here]" (Ok, I admit that it's a bit of a departure from human races, but you get the analogy). Even a person who says yes here (and you probably have a _little_ biased) might not be attracted to anthros in the real world. The entire dynamics of race and culture would be completely changed, because there would be more races. Might it in that circumstance offend anthros to say you wouldn't date/marry them just because they're anthros? People who originally say "No" could also end up meeting an anthro that they coincidentally fall in love with them on account of their personality, and there'd no doubt be bigots who would say that was wrong.
> 
> There are so many factors that would go into this argument; how commonly does it occur, and how often did it occur historically? Do anthros tend to prefer other anthros? Would reproduction be possible? It's a question that's kind of impossible to answer without simply referring to a superficial gut instinct. For the record, though, I did vote yes, because I'm sure I'd be open to that possibility in such an alternate dimension, but I could never say for sure unless I lived in this hypothetical universe!



I so know what you mean, I had to deal with this kinda issue in my character's story. 
It's something world changing and takes decades to hundreds of years to become normalized in a society. 
People would have to deal with the realization that this pet genetic labs created is much smarter than they thought. 
Is a pet a pet if it can communicate? If it can communicate isn't it a person? 
As a person it's an emotional being like man is, so hence connections as friendship and love are bound to happen. 

Marriage would be a taboo at first but as people voiced their feelings and opinions it would slowly become accepted 
certain groups and countries may refuse to accept it but the majority will. Given a few generations past that, people 
would want kids, and genetic labs would help by combining the DNA of the parents making breeding with your Anthro 
mate possible


*Taken from Furegon Genesis part 2* (Book in the works) 
"Finally the war ended, many countries ripped apart were finally able to stop and grieve. Now of course the problem was, What do we do with all these Dog Boys and constructs we made for the war. 

"Do we just kill them now we don't need them?"
"Who's going to take care of them?"
"They're soldiers, they earned their peace."

Some said they should be destroyed now that the war was over, they were a useless drain. Some small nations did exactly that, video of this leaked and made another cry begin. The larger nations with a huge civilian population mostly untouched directly through war started programs to take in the now displaced Dog Boys. 

It was called, the Lost Dog movement which ended up being highly successful. Many many Dog Boys were just happy to be part of a pack again, finding a home among families. Designed to be loyal and obedient, the newly adopted families soon found the new members to be extremely helpful. Many used to the mindless work of a soldiers life, found the assistance given second nature. 

Some even joined their Human family at work, keeping full time jobs and contributing to the family. This was the time when many Dog Boys, with the aid of families filed for changes in the laws. 

Over 40yrs later they had succeeded, Canids as they were now called were man's second hand. Both needing the other and bound through now generations of life together, the small pets which started as Skupples, now were a brother race to Humans. Symbiotic and emotionally bound, the two walked forward to the next era....SPACE."


----------



## Furosity (Apr 8, 2015)

If I lived in a universe where this was a thing, then sure. I mean, in theory. Fantasy might not live up to reality, who knows? But I certainly see no reason why I wouldn't. To be honest I doubt I'd be here otherwise...


----------

